# SMB Server



## nitschchedu (12. Feb 2009)

Gibt es in Java eine Klasse mit dem man SMB Server Minimal nachbauen kann ?
Also Für Windows einfach ein Netzwerkordner mit Datei die man lesen und Schreiben kann.


----------



## Kaffeemaschinist (12. Feb 2009)

Google-dee-google-dee-google-dee-doo ...
SMB-Library in Java: http://jcifs.samba.org/


----------



## nitschchedu (12. Feb 2009)

Mooooment das hatte ich auch schon  ... das ist nur der Client ... ich brauch aber Server ^^
@  :O doch server dabei .... danke.


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2010)

In der Hoffnung dass ich wegen des ausgrabens dieses alten Threads nicht gesteinigt werde:

Auf der JCIFS Seite steht doch aber: "JCIFS is an Open Source  client library that implements the CIFS/SMB networking protocol in 100% Java."

Wo ist da denn der Server-Teil ???:L

*update*

Okay, es gibt da JLAN. Hat aber mit JCIFS wenig zu tun. Und JLAN hat scehinbar auch ne eigenartige Lizenz... Hmmpf. Mal schauen.

*update2*

Okay, hab die Lizenzinfo gefunden. Hier Alfresco Content Management | Download Alfresco Content Management software for free at SourceForge.net steht dass es GPL ist.
Und im Source von JLAN steht's auch nochmal.


----------

